# truck boxes



## VA Dogger (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm looking for a new box for my pickup. Anyone got pictures of their setups that they would share. I will probably have to build my own.


----------



## wilber85 (Dec 3, 2011)

Brett Hood in Monroe makes a fine box.  I got GSP's and they fit great.  He will build em however you want.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=547616&highlight=brett+hood


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 4, 2011)

Here is the one I built with some help from a friend.  I did some clean up and added some L pieces after these pics to dress it a little.
the 4 sticks of aluminum 1x1.5x.125x24 were only $112 freight was $90 from Jacksonville


----------



## VA Dogger (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice box Jester. Did you bolt it to the truck bed?


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 4, 2011)

It will lock onto the tie downs on the rear to keep the alum thieves off.  Fits real toght between the wheel wells so no more than 1/4" side to side  and locks keep it from moving front to back.  We measured it to fit the truck...doors come off for easier clean up.  There are cut strips of tailgate mat rivited under the over the bed part to keep it off the Rhinoliner.  It will lift out with 2 people no problem...I can get it out myself if needed.  Just raise it over the back and set it on the gate...then it will slide right out.  If you don't lock it it will only slide to the front...can't slide out of the back with the gate down.


----------



## wild hog (Dec 4, 2011)

good job,,nice dog box


----------



## Tieemuporleaveem (Dec 15, 2011)

Here is 1 I built for my yota






Here is my big box I built with a rig rail.


----------



## PURVIS (Dec 16, 2011)

this is one way i survived deer season i built this summer/winter box with top storage and a 6 gal. water tank, 4 12 volt charging ports. 10 bolts on each side changes it into a summer box. should last me forever.


----------



## Tieemuporleaveem (Dec 16, 2011)

Purvis u did a good job on tha box... I really like the chargin system.


----------



## stoney (Dec 18, 2011)

Purvis that is a very nice box, great job building that..


----------



## jaredbeecher (Dec 19, 2011)

Also u can use electric conduit and build one as u like for ur truck. Theres another thread on here with some other great ideas.


----------



## Big_Country_311 (Dec 19, 2011)

*box*

This is my new project still in progress...trying to figure out my doors. Took a had plastic peach crate....found at the local farmer's market and some play wood. Bout twenty bucks in it. Trying to figure out how to make my door where they will hold up well. going to paint it black after i finish.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Dec 20, 2011)

This is a 3 bay made out of 1/2" electrical conduit.  You can get all the materials for around $60-70 bucks.  It took me and a couple of buddies an afternoon to cut and weld it together.  You'd be suprised at how strong that 1/2 inch EMT conduit is once put together.  I can fit two dogs in each outside bay comfortably and 3 in the middle if they are average sized dogs.  Can cram more in if i need to also. I still need to build me a rail around the top for a cooler.


----------



## ngacoons (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## chad85 (Dec 21, 2011)

i really like the charging ports wheres the old posts on here at that is a awesome box real fine quality with all bells and whistles the only hang ur missing is a light off the box to c at night


----------



## chad85 (Dec 24, 2011)

PURVIS ur box looks like a owens box top storage and u built around it but u have alot of good ideas in one box


----------

